# Cutting Edge Study - Alcohol Correlation With DP



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

A new and exciting cutting edge study has been conducted on a volunteer experiencing chronic DPD. This patient (myself) has been experimenting with the amount of alcohol consumed and the effect it has on Depersonalization Disorder. For those of you lacking hope - fear not. Alcohol has proven to be the new leading cure ranking #2 just under OxyContin which has been ranked #1. Doses are usually administered 2 shot of vodka every 2 hours. So far the patient is responding well to this therapy. Further research to be done. If you would like to volunteer for the 2009 November Alcohol Research Study on Depersonalization Disorder and be treated with alcohol permanently contact 911 (free long distance). I myself have undergone the bravery of starting this study on my own and have found huge success. DP does not need to exist, go out and pour yourself a nice cocktail and enjoy.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

I am Jinelle/Peachyderanged and I approve of this message.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Also, I'd like to propose changing this STUPID SMILEY (  ) into a smile a little more believable. I'm sorry but that smile just looks completely forced. I'm also sorry because I'm a thread stealer and too lazy to create my own threads so instead I bombard on threads as precious and important as this one. And another thing I want to add back to my point above: I'm really a huge fan of the rest of the dpselfhelp emoticons. They are way better than anywhere else. Favorites include :shock: and :lol: and :roll: You just don't get more real than that.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Also, I'd like to propose changing this STUPID SMILEY (  ) into a smile a little more believable. I'm sorry but that smile just looks completely forced.


 _

But it's a DP'd smile._

I really like this one ( :mrgreen: ). I want to have the Vodka treatment, and look like that.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol well i'm SICK of dp smiles!!!! i've had enough! i want some of this guy


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I know.... but i have to say it.... If there is any new or gullable members please don't fucking believe that oxycotin or alcohol will cure or help your Dp. There are people desperate enough to think they might even if you was effing about.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> I know.... but i have to say it.... If there is any new or gullable members please don't flower* believe that oxycotin or alcohol will cure or help your Dp. There are people desperate enough to think they might even if you was effing about.


They also won't know what "fuck" is either.

Thanks for being a good monitor and dpselfhelp mother Lynsey.

*Pours Jinelle, Anne, and Lynsey a double shot* ......wow this brings back memories. The first time I posted back and forth with Jinelle was in the thread "Alcohol" and we made a toast together. Lynsey and I poured each other a shot during the ending of our battle in the "OSML" thread. Now Anne and I can pour eachother shots for therapy. This forum is more helpful than what people give credit to. Here's to you all :!:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like a Jager bomb made with sparks please. Thanks Kenny.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

here's to......


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I know.... but i have to say it.... If there is any new or gullable members please don't flower* believe that oxycotin or alcohol will cure or help your Dp. There are people desperate enough to think they might even if you was effing about.
> ...


Oh yes the OSML thread.. LOL Cheers Kenny. Man everybody knows what a fuck is....


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

cheers kenny! here's to making a toast on dpselfhelp last may! we've known each other a year :shock:

and cheers to lynsey! <3


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Cheers Peachy :wink: <3


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers everyone :!: You all rock, it has been a honest pleasure getting to know each of you.

Was is May Jinelle? :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> A new and exciting cutting edge study has been conducted on a volunteer experiencing chronic DPD. This patient (myself) has been experimenting with the amount of alcohol consumed and the effect it has on Depersonalization Disorder. For those of you lacking hope - fear not. Alcohol has proven to be the new leading cure ranking #2 just under OxyContin which has been ranked #1. Doses are usually administered 2 shot of vodka every 2 hours. So far the patient is responding well to this therapy. Further research to be done. If you would like to volunteer for the 2009 November Alcohol Research Study on Depersonalization Disorder and be treated with alcohol permanently contact 911 (free long distance). I myself have undergone the bravery of starting this study on my own and have found huge success. DP does not need to exist, go out and pour yourself a nice cocktail and enjoy.


Why dont you send me some of that Oxycontin? thats the one for me. 8)


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I sincerely hope you are not serious Dannie.


no litterally, i havent tried Oxycontin but i have snorted Oxycodone and it makes my DP almost completely go away. its just so hard to get.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> no litterally, i havent tried Oxycontin but i have snorted Oxycodone and it makes my DP almost completely go away. its just so hard to get.


Oxycontin is time released Oxycodone. It temporarily made me feel great, but eventually made me feel DP'd like I've never experienced it before, from addiction/withdrawal. In the end it only made matters worse.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > no litterally, i havent tried Oxycontin but i have snorted Oxycodone and it makes my DP almost completely go away. its just so hard to get.
> ...


Yeah it is very addictive but if you used it like once every 2 or 3 days just to get a brief relief maybe it wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Kenny is right Dannie, he knows. It's not the way to deal with your troubles buddy, occasional use soon turns into regular use and addiction. Sure occasional use is fine in my opinion IF you aren't using it to deal with problems, if you are though, the risk of addiction is much higher.


I only use it when I go to Virginia to visit my Dad and my cousin cause my cousin sells oxycodone so he gives me some. But you cant find it where I live. In fact after I found out how much the Oxy helped my DP on a trip to VA, I came back home to NC and told my psych how much it helped and she laughed, so I went home and smashed my knee like 100 times with this big spoon until it swelled up, and I went to the ER and said I fell on it and they gave me some hydrocodone for pain. Thats how bad my DP was!!! and how bad I needed it to go away. That was right before I went into the psych ward.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I know Dpd is hell. Thankfully I went down the road of severe drug addiction and got myself clean before I had Dpd or I believe I'd be dead now. There's better ways to help yourself, the excuse for drug addiction is always about how bad we feel.....but drugs will take that badness and treble it if abused. I was in the psych ward numerous times when I had Dpd, I lost everything including my kids-worst pain imaginable- but I didn't use drugs to cope despite previous drug addiction, I'm also an ex self harmer. Dealing with your problems will help you-drugs are just a quick fix....a temporary one if that.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I know Dpd is hell. Thankfully I went down the road of severe drug addiction and got myself clean before I had Dpd or I believe I'd be dead now. There's better ways to help yourself, the excuse for drug addiction is always about how bad we feel.....but drugs will take that badness and treble it if abused. I was in the psych ward numerous times when I had Dpd, I lost everything including my kids-worst pain imaginable- but I didn't use drugs to cope despite previous drug addiction, I'm also an ex self harmer. Dealing with your problems will help you-drugs are just a quick fix....a temporary one if that.


Im sorry about your past drug addiction and self harming, when I first got DP I started putting my cigarrettes out on my arms and legs so I know about the self harming thing. The thing is, I don't know what my real problems are so I dont know how to deal with them. I don't know my underlying cause so I dont know what the best way to treat myself is.


----------

